# Hand made Routed Signs & Coat Racks



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

Routed Signs pictures by Chahala - Photobucket
*
The pictures don't do them Justice.*


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

damn ur pretty good with a router!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

CNC or Pantograph ? Either way, looks awesome.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Great work Jenn!!!
Looks like you have a really steady hand.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

nice work! are you doing custom work? how much?


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*These are all custom made. I am working on two next. One says Welcome to my garden and the other is a last name again for a cabin in summerville. Price all depends on which letters are picked and if they are painted stained or have designs added. I don't have a template like I have seen on shows. I just do it by hand.*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You should post up here: Yellowpages - Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Thank for the yellow pages page. I posted there.*


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work. Free hand router work is not easy


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

Other Projects pictures by Chahala - Photobucket
*
This is a shelf that I made.*


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Trouble said:


> Other Projects pictures by Chahala - Photobucket
> *
> This is a shelf that I made.*


Very nice work indeed, Jenn! NOTE TO SELF: *Stuart, Stick to Planted Tanks *

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

